# paracetamol while pregnant



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know i can take it but can i take too many for too long?

i have tooth ache, dentist doesnt wana remove the old filling as its an old silver one so i have special toothpaste which isnt working as yet. the pain isnt severe but it does niggle

i did take 2 yesterday


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kara,

Paracetamol is fine to take in pregnancy, ideally take the minimum amount to help with the pain but if it is severe then there is no harm in using the maximum dose of 1 gram every 4-6 hours (maximum of 4g in 24 hours) for a few days.

Hope the toothache resolves soon  
Maz x


----------

